# Serious Question



## Zag (Oct 26, 2013)

So sorry if this turns out to be not the correct place to post this. But it is Con related so I figured it would be okay. 

Okay so here is the thing. Last night I had a dream that I was at a con with my Husband and our baby in the dream our child was probably 2 (am currently pregnant now with first child so yeah) The dream was really awesome and our child was having a lot of fun at the Con. But when I woke up it got me thinking. I have never really seen to many children at Conventions. I have not been to many myself but I was wondering. Do Furries just not have offspring? Or are children not allowed at Cons. I have seen a few children here and there but mostly because the Con was at a hotel and they happened to be onlookers. But seriously. I would like to be able to share this wonderful community with my child. I feel that growing up in such a diverse creative place would actually be very cool. My only real concerns honestly would be that children don't understand not to pull on fur. And So that would worry me because I know how expensive and time consuming suits are. But I really wanted to know if anyone out there knew a rule for if children could attend cons or if they think it could work.

Please note that I am mostly talking about small cons. Nothing huge I am aware that furries like to party and a baby in the mix could be bad. Also I will most likely never bring my baby to a fur con. At least nothing more then to just look around for an hour or so. I would hate to ruin anyone's con with a crying infant. This is mostly just curiosity. Though once my child got older maybe five or six. I would probably very much so like to bring them to a fur con.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 26, 2013)

Not serious answer:
Furries are more or less socially retarded neckbeards who prefer stalking children because they can't manage to have children of their own.

Serious answer:
Furries consist of mainly those in high school aged kids and young adults. I'd hope to god that there wouldn't be that many children at cons for that age group.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Having children at cons is debatable at best. Really young is better than five to fifteen year olds. 
This is from my Con experience. I've seen a couple that came dressed as Lum and Father and their 
Child was dressed as the little guy and it was well received. But having the older children is harder
because most parents just let them run free and they can be noisey and a nuisance. One con I work
they had kids that kept dropping empty ramen bottles from the balcony's onto the lower floors showering
people and even myself as I ate at the restaurant. 

Dont view this wrong I love children but large cons are really not a place for them unless your with 
them all the time.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 26, 2013)

I've never been to a con that would outright ban kids, the general rule for furry cons is children need to be supervised at all times and there are certain 18+ areas not to go into, or 18+ panels after 10 pm. 

Keep in mind that the people going are highschool and college age, so they can't guarantee your kid won't be hearing swear words or something like that from the passing young buck, but yeah. I've seen kids at the big cons having a ball, their parents are with them and they just love everything that's going on. 
Surprisingly at FC there was  the most well behaved and adorable toddler, and people actually really behaved themselves around her. One day she was dressed as the doctor and people played it up for her. 
The next day we managed to get this vid http://youtu.be/e8LIbkkKDEs?t=4m27s
I wish we had gotten the dialogue, but she really was sweet, saying things like "I like your fur, it's soft. I'm dressed up as a princess and I'm beautiful" complete ovary explosion.

Anyway yeah. Letting kids run rampant is a bad idea, but cons, especially if they are a bit bigger can be great if you're being a careful parent.


----------



## Zag (Oct 26, 2013)

@Fay V

That is the cutest video ever Thank you for sharing it with me.

And If I did bring my child. (which is currently still a fetus) I wouldn't let it run around like a crazy animal. I know how expensive some things are at Cons. And just like anywhere I would take my child I would not allow them to act like an ass. And would not let them roam around free. And as for the cussing. My husband is in the Army and I cuss like a sailor. And I am not one of those people who will tell other people to change there speech pattern to avoid my toddler cussing. In my opinion that is lazy parenting it is easier to tell your child that people will talk badly just not to repeat it. So I am very well aware my child would probably end up hearing some curse words lol. Thanks again for the video and for the response :3


----------



## Zag (Oct 26, 2013)

@Tailmon1
I would set those ramen throwing children on fire.
I would never allow my child to act like an ass hole in public that way. And honestly out of respect for everyone else I wouldn't let my child roam free either. I would be to worried about the safety of fellow furries as well as Dealers or the welfare of my child. And yeah I am aware that most furries are young, I myself am 22. And my husband is 24. But no if I ever did this I would not just let my child run free for everyone else to take care of that is just bad parenting in my opinion and very dangerous.


----------



## rjbartrop (Oct 31, 2013)

One of the science fiction cons I used to volunteer for had day care space.   It did tend to attract a little older crowd,  but as furfans get older, and more start having kids, maybe this is something more furcons should start looking into.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Zag said:


> @Tailmon1
> I would set those ramen throwing children on fire.
> I would never allow my child to act like an ass hole in public that way. And honestly out of respect for everyone else I wouldn't let my child roam free either. I would be to worried about the safety of fellow furries as well as Dealers or the welfare of my child. And yeah I am aware that most furries are young, I myself am 22. And my husband is 24. But no if I ever did this I would not just let my child run free for everyone else to take care of that is just bad parenting in my opinion and very dangerous.




I don't actually have issues with children in general I raised a couple myself and its a constant battle to keep them focused
on following the rules and social norm. Parents that handle their kids well don't have issues. Most parents do a good 
job with their kids. It's the mid teems where the issues happen. Bad parents are more common than you know
and I've had to deal with them and also kick them and their kids from a con because of their behavior. Believe
me the Parents are worse than the kids some times and they learn the behavior from somewhere. When parents
let kids run free and they are unsupervised it can be dangerous as I have pointed out. You never know who
is attending and what the other person is capable of.


----------



## Elbi (Dec 4, 2013)

I personally as a suiter adore interacting with children. I love kids and can't wait to have my own! But I'm only 22 so I have a load of me-time yet before that happens. As long as kids are well behaved and polite, I love to interact with them. ^_^ Especially babies! I loooove babies!


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 4, 2013)

Elbi said:


> I personally as a suiter adore interacting with children. I love kids and can't wait to have my own! But I'm only 22 so I have a load of me-time yet before that happens. As long as kids are well behaved and polite, I love to interact with them. ^_^ Especially babies! I loooove babies!



That creeped me out.


----------

